# Uber/Bell prototype air taxi at CES 2019



## Yawnie (Sep 17, 2018)

interesting concept, obviously its years away though


----------



## snert (Sep 1, 2016)

We have had helicopters now for 80 years, mostly used for military, oil rigs, rescue and the odd rich bastard.
Just because there is a new way to power these machines does not mean there will be a revolution and they will somehow solve all our problems.
Authorities make it nearly impossible to fly drones on Sydney Harbour, CBD or anywhere there are lots of people around. Why would the have a complete change of mind when it comes to flying cars?
If these things are not allowed to fly on the harbour or CBD where the people are then it kind of defeats the whole point of having them,
Blue mountains, country towns OK but we already have regional airlines that do that.

Actually, I thought the riderless motorcycle was more useful than the flying car (and being riderless it would not even need an ashtray):stig:


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Having worked in UAV industry the biggest issue will be how they control remotely piloted vehicles in commercial airspace. Have to have a pilot licence to fly UAV out of direct line of sight


----------



## Multitasker (Sep 10, 2017)

Heh decades away, they are brain washing people for when they go public, preparing the public opinion
Hope no one falls for it


----------

